
The Case Against Galileo - vo2maxer
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2019/03/20/the-historical-evidence-that-galileo-was-a-hack/
======
darthoctopus
As supplementary reading material (more to do with Galileo's character rather
than competence), I highly recommend the series of articles [1] entitled "The
Great Ptolemaic Smackdown", which provides a great deal of historical,
political and scientific context for Galileo's actions and legacy.

[1]: [http://tofspot.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-great-ptolemaic-
smac...](http://tofspot.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-great-ptolemaic-
smackdown.html)

~~~
vo2maxer
Interesting, thank you.

------
happytoexplain
Will this be the next holistic take on a legendary mind that spurs an
overreaction in popular culture due to the novelty of being able to
objectively criticise a giant, a la Edison? It's even got Aristotle in Tesla's
place as the underappreciated adjacent figure.

~~~
mcv
Columbus, Edison, and now Galileo. Turns out a lot of icons of Enlightenment
don't survive the light of historical nuance.

That's not a problem as long as we use that opportunity to give some forgotten
heroes a bit more limelight.

------
8bitsrule
Huh. It'll be interesting to compare this to ThonyC on the topic.
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=galileo+site%3Athonyc.wordpress.co...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=galileo+site%3Athonyc.wordpress.com%2F&t=ffab&ia=web)

